# supply line organizers



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

well. hope this works. i have utility boxes and they are not dry so the boxes of 25 pc supply lines I order disintegrate and the lines migrate all over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

EH...not to poo poo your project, but after twisting those caps on and off a few dozen times your gona throw em out...good concept, better if you got water proof snap caps, much faster and easier to open..


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> EH...not to poo poo your project, but after twisting those caps on and off a few dozen times your gona throw em out...good concept, better if you got water proof snap caps, much faster and easier to open..




true....
if they make it to and through 4th of july it will be a blessing. my kids always want to use old 4” to launch all kinds of ****


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

That's cool. 

I'm interested in what a Xoilet supply is though.

:jester:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Alan said:


> That's cool.
> 
> I'm interested in what a Xoilet supply is though.
> 
> :jester:


It's an Xible supply line of course!!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

From left to right:


16 and 20" Xible faucet supplies


20" hard faucet supplies, extensions, and spare 3/8" od soft copper for when things get hairy, and my test gauge


3/8" od bending spring



20" hard toilet supplies


12" xible faucet supplies and 12" hard toilet supplies


3 in 1 bender


I keep all of my Xible toilet supply lines in my toilet bucket which has bags of rubber seals, wedges, joni bolts, set fast bolts, tank to bowl seals, misc small parts, a couple of wax seals, a flapper or two, and of course my fancy copper toilet sucker aka hoe-made "ropump". I don't do newcon/renos often just service. When I do newcon/reno all the parts get delivered to the job.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> ...





No hard lines?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> No hard lines?


Nope, I haven't seen a chrome hard line in over 20 years on any installation. Only as a 1st year did I install a few. It's all about speed and contractors making the most money, even stub outs are left to their red or blue pex color even if they sell chrome stubs. I bet new plumbers don't know about them.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tango said:


> Nope, I haven't seen a chrome hard line in over 20 years on any installation. Only as a 1st year did I install a few. It's all about speed and contractors making the most money, even stub outs are left to their red or blue pex color even if they sell chrome stubs. I bet new plumbers don't know about them.


I have taken out a few old ones but never put one in myself. Here we stub out PEX inside cabinets where you can't see them. Water closets and pedestal lavs gets a copper stub out 90 with PEX connection at the end inside the wall.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

We have the highest standards of all in my area. Fostapex with bronze fittings on darn near everything if it isn't sweat copper. We only use the blue/red stuff in exposed applications so we don't have to worry about mice chewing through it.


Rodent issues may be rare but when someone spends millions of dollars on construction be it new or reno they don't want to have a mouse chew through something 2 years later. It can cause a ton of damage and puts the whole plumbing system in to question. If it happened once, it can happen again causing thousands more in mold remediation.


For service I use flex lines 99% of the time simply because I know they won't leak.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Over the years I’ve seen more polly failures and those chrome supply failures then bradided. Three braided that I can recall. Two were dishwasher lines, one causing a few k, the other about $20k.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Over the years I’ve seen more polly failures and those chrome supply failures then bradided. Three braided that I can recall. Two were dishwasher lines, one causing a few k, the other about $20k.



Are you calling pex "polly"? We call polyethylene waterline(usually black, buried) "poly".


We call regular pex just pex and fosta pex is viegas aluminum wrapped pex which so far has been rodent proof.


I too have seen many hard lines fail at the compression fitting. Most of the time it's from the toilet rocking on a floor that isn't solid. I have also had people land hard on a poorly set toilet and pull the line making the compression joint leak or worse, cracking the plastic 7/8" nut. The past couple months I have found 3 plastic 7/8" nuts cracked.


The only time you have to use a hard line is for really low one piece toilets when the supply line has to be 2" long. Those are a real pain. Sometimes I say screw it and repipe the supply stop so I can use a normal length supply line.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Are you calling pex "polly"? We call polyethylene waterline(usually black, buried) "poly".
> 
> 
> We call regular pex just pex and fosta pex is viegas aluminum wrapped pex which so far has been rodent proof.
> ...




Amazing the difference of terminology in our trade! I’m talking about the grey supply lines for faucets and stools. Only use I’ve found for them is to remove water from copper when soldering....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Amazing the difference of terminology in our trade! I’m talking about the grey supply lines for faucets and stools. Only use I’ve found for them is to remove water from copper when soldering....





So you use them as a straw? lolz, what a coincidence! I have a piece of 3/8" chrome I use as a straw for the tall gatorade bottles.


No one uses the pex supply lines around here. It's only either flexible ss braided or hard chromed copper.


Some faucets come with the grey pex lines permanently attached in which case we never cut them, only loop them. Half the time our guys have tried cutting them they leak for some reason. We tell customers if they don't want those to de in loops under the kitchen sink than to get a good faucet with copper leads.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I have the worst time with compression on chrome tube. 

It might just be whatever the supplier is selling is junk, but I won't use them anymore. Takes way too much of my time, and nobody really cares much in the end.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> From left to right:
> 
> 
> 16 and 20" Xible faucet supplies
> ...


I do the same..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Alan said:


> I have the worst time with compression on chrome tube.
> 
> It might just be whatever the supplier is selling is junk, but I won't use them anymore. Takes way too much of my time, and nobody really cares much in the end.


We had a bad rash of chrome supplies from wb. You'd bend them just a bit and the chrome would flake off like confetti and get everywhere. I can only imagine how badly it would slip inside the compression joint. Didn't seem to cause an issue with the joint but I am very liberal with the dope. The bends just looked like they had pregnancy stretch marks.

I only use them when the toilet is rock solid and I don't have to worry about the supply being worked.

They never did get back to the old quality, you can still seem some stretch marks.


----------

